# إعراب: ما هذا <صريح> الرأي



## AKAMAHZ

السلام عليكم،
ما هو إعراب كلمة صريح فيما يلي (ما هذا صريح الرأي.) هل تكون اسم ما منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة؟ أم تكون مرفوعة على أنها خبر، وتكون ما غير عاملة؟.
شكراََ مقدماََ


----------



## elroy

AKAMAHZ said:


> مرفوعة على أنها خبر


 

هكذا سأعربها أنا


----------



## AKAMAHZ

لماذا؟! أليست "ما " هنا عاملة عمل ليس؟


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كلاهما صواب، فيجوز رفع (صريح) ونصبه ولا فرق بينهما بالمعنى. (ما) النافية يمكنها أن تأتي عاملة أو غير عاملة على الجملة الاسمية. إن كانت عاملة تنصب الخبر وإن لم تكن عاملة ترفعه، لكن أيا منهما كانت تنفِ المعنى. أما عن إعراب (صريح) فليس اسم (ما)، بل يعرب خبرا سواء أكانت (ما) عاملة أم غير عاملة. لو كان (صريح) اسم (ما) لما نصب حتى إن كانت (ما) عاملة.


----------



## ••Hopeful••

في البداية هل الجملة أصلا صحيحة ؟


----------



## Matat

••Hopeful•• said:


> في البداية هل الجملة أصلا صحيحة ؟


ما الخطأ فيها؟


----------

